# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Construção de uma Sump

## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
Estou com uma duvida e gostava de saber a vossa opinião.
Tenho pensado em fazer uma sump para o meu nano mas foi-me dito que era impossivel pois o aquario é muito pequeno - 45x25x20.
acham que é possivel ou é melhor deixar-me estar quieto e não inventar.
A ser possivel iria precisar de conselhos para a fazer, pois não faço a minima ideia do tamanho que tem que ter, da bomba de reposição que precisa e etc

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Vou responder a uma parte da pergunta...
Seguem esquemas e fotos do meu actual sistema.

Umas das questões que me levou a alterar a minha sump, tem a ver com optimização de espaço e limpeza.
Espaço porque com 2 andares de sump, é-me permitido:
- ter mais Rv na sump em vez do display principal

Limpeza porque com 2 andares:
- a sujidade fica mais concentrada no piso superior do que no inferior
- assim, com uma mangueira de 6mm (daquelas de bomba de ar) é-me permitido aspirar a sump em gravidade, pois aspiro esta mini-sump para um balde de 10L...pois este balde está abaixo da mini-sump. Na sump, esta operação é impossível de realizar.

A nova sump para os mangues, surge no crescimento dos mangues... estes cresceram mais do que estava à espera. Neste momento estão a ficar com as folhas queimadas de tocarem na lâmpada. Foi baseada numa ideia que vi no sistema do Machado de Sousa, pois esta mini-sump recebe água vinda directamente do aquário e não queria que a areia (dos mangues) ficasse suja. Esta mini-sump está concebida (penso) para ajudar a acumular os detritos e assim aspirar igualmente em gravidade. Está igualmente concebida para aumentar o potencial Redox, pois os desníveis provocam ondulação.


*Sump + Mini-sump*

Esquemas








Fotos









*Nova sump para mangues*

Esquemas








Fotos






Espero que sirva para algo. Eu estou contente com a prática do sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Pedro,

acho que assustas-te o Paulo  :yb624:  :yb624:  isso está deveras excelente mas se o Paulo for iniciante vai ficar confuso. Peço desculpa a ele se não é nada disto que ele está a pensar. Portanto amigo Pedro se não te importares vou dar-lhe a minha opinião, no entanto queria elevar ao expoente máximo a tua dedicação ao teu aqua e ao forúm.

Paulo, podes e deves fazer uma sump, o tamanho é sempre o maior que poderes, consuante o espaço que tenhas disponvel.´Na minha opinião a sump deve ser o mais simples possivel, máximo 3 divisórias, mas se fizeres com duas fica excelente. Tens de ter ateñção ao tamanho do escumador para caber lá dentro, das resistencias, termometro, densimetro, etc. portanto a sump NUNCA É DEMAIS o tamanho.


Tenho aqui vidros de sobra que talvez te possam dar jeito, diz qualquer coisa.

Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Pedro,
> 
> acho que assustas-te o Paulo  isso está deveras excelente mas se o Paulo for iniciante vai ficar confuso. Peço desculpa a ele se não é nada disto que ele está a pensar. Portanto amigo Pedro se não te importares vou dar-lhe a minha opinião, no entanto queria elevar ao expoente máximo a tua dedicação ao teu aqua e ao forúm.
> 
> Paulo, podes e deves fazer uma sump, o tamanho é sempre o maior que poderes, consuante o espaço que tenhas disponvel.´Na minha opinião a sump deve ser o mais simples possivel, máximo 3 divisórias, mas se fizeres com duas fica excelente. Tens de ter ateñção ao tamanho do escumador para caber lá dentro, das resistencias, termometro, densimetro, etc. portanto a sump NUNCA É DEMAIS o tamanho.
> 
> 
> Tenho aqui vidros de sobra que talvez te possam dar jeito, diz qualquer coisa.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Pedro
obrigado por partilhares o teu projecto que eu bastante admiro, mas ainda fiquei mais baralhado  :Coradoeolhos: 
 :Olá:  António
podes ter a certeza que o susto foi grande  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
ainda fiquei mais confuso do que estava pois sou mesmo um iniciante nestas andanças.
o meu problema é que o nano que tenho apenas tem 20 litros uteis de água e já está em funcionamento por isso não o posso furar.
eu não faço a minima ideia que tipo de tubagens serão as adequadas para fazer a passagem da agua do aquario para a sump, a capacidade que a bomba de reposição terá que ter, e por aí a fora.
Já me foi dito numa loja para esquecer a ideia porque não era possivel devido ao tamanho do aquario, mas como vocês têm bastante experiencia acho que me vão conseguir ajudar  :SbOk: 
obrigado pela oferta dos vidros  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Paulo,

Se já tens o aquario montado e está fora de questão desmontar o aquário para o furar então o mais aconselhavel é comprares um overflow. Mas tens de ter em atenção duas coisas. O tamanho do overflow no teu aquário (alguns são grandes e nesse pequeno aquario acho que pode ficar muito mal) e também o seu custo (não são peças baratas). Se mesmo assim estiveres dicidido a ir em frente vai colocando aqui as duvidas que nós ajudamos. 

Pondera também o seguinte: em vez de construires uma grande SUMP para esse teu pequeno aquário porque não constrois um aquário maior e o teu actual passa a funcionar como uma sump do novo? Vais ver que não gastas muito mais dinheiro e no fim compensa-te.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Se calhar o que vou escrever vai fumentar alguma discução mas aqui vai...

Com uma sump enorme podes ter o aquário mais pequeno do mundo se quiseres, a questão é, para que queres um aqua pequeno? O aqua é para ser visto, ser bonito, ter corais ou não, ter peixes de vários feitios e cores e toda uma fauna suficientemente capaz de suportar uma "vida fechada". Com esse aqua não vais conseguir nada disto, na minha opinião claro.

Essa sump, desculpa discordar Nuno, se fizer o que dizes também não vai ficar bem servido porque não tem espaço suficiente para colocar o material lá dentro ou fica mesmo muito à justa, penso que tb concordas. Agora acho que temos todos a mesma opinião que ele deveria ter um aqua bem maior...

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos elogios.
Não queria assustar ninguém... e não me sai da cabeça a imagem do meu Gramma Loreto que entrou este fim-de-semana no aquário (é um peixe muito tímido e assustadiço que se enfia de seguida no seu buraco).

Acho que um nano-reef ou pico-reef devia ser o último estágio de evolução de um aquariofilista. Falo por mim.
Tenho 1 sonho secreto de ter um pequeno nano, onde por trás (do projecto) existe toda uma quantidade enorme de truques para a sua manutenção. (Ex: COADAS, aquário grande com RV, mangues, sump com 'ondulação' para Redox ... :SbClown: ).

Um aquário é um 'quadro vivo'. Digo mais, é um quadro vivo em duas frentes ou em duas vias como queiram.
Falo da sua própria evolução 'step by step' e da nossa.
O meu aquário já deu muitas voltas, pois ganhando algum gosto, queremos sempre mais e melhor. Falo por mim. Gosto de me distrair não só com o aquário, bem como com as coisas do aquário.
Ajuda-me a sentir bem comigo próprio.
Não me importo de gastar 8€ numa coisa, que sei que pode não funcionar.

Mas tenho que experimentar. *Sem experimentação, não há evolução.*

Há quem experimente os 'vodka', os ABC da Grotech, os Balling... isso não me diz nada.
Gosto de experimentar outras coisas.

Quando fazemos um aquário, nem sempre 'pensar em grande' é positivo.
Temos que fazer as coisas à nossa medida.

Temos que deixar '*espaço financeiro*' para a nossa aprendizagem.

Hoje fazemos uma tubagem, amanhã fazemos outra.
Hoje compramos 1 bomba de retorno, amanhã compramos outra para aplicar um SCWD.
Hoje compramos uma spray-bar, amanhã compramos 'bicos de pato'.
Hoje compramos algo que existe no mercado, amanhã fazemo-lo nós para satisfazer as nossas necessidades (do sistema, físicas e intelectuais)

O nosso aquário é um bichinho que nos faz descobrir um outro dentro de nós, dentro da nossa parceira, dentro do nosso filho, dentro dos nossos amigos.

Aqui ficam 10 situações que um indivíduo faria se voltasse atrás (é um de muitos exemplos...)
    * I would have gone topless earlier
    * I would have upgraded to MH earlier
    * I would have bought the more expensive controller
    * I would have acclimated longer
    * I would have bought a stronger pump
    * I would have bought a chiller earlier
    * I would have paid less for the Australian duncans
    * I would have stopped at 3 fish
    * I would have moved my tank where it could get natural sunlight earlier
    * I would have tried nano reefing earlier!!!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Tive muito prazer em ler este teu comentário, excelente.  :SbOk: 

Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Se já tens o aquario montado e está fora de questão desmontar o aquário para o furar então o mais aconselhavel é comprares um overflow. Mas tens de ter em atenção duas coisas. O tamanho do overflow no teu aquário (alguns são grandes e nesse pequeno aquario acho que pode ficar muito mal) e também o seu custo (não são peças baratas). Se mesmo assim estiveres dicidido a ir em frente vai colocando aqui as duvidas que nós ajudamos. 
> 
> Pondera também o seguinte: em vez de construires uma grande SUMP para esse teu pequeno aquário porque não constrois um aquário maior e o teu actual passa a funcionar como uma sump do novo? Vais ver que não gastas muito mais dinheiro e no fim compensa-te.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


ola nuno
eu tinha a intenção de montar um aquario maior mas a disponibilidade financeira não era muito alargada e optei por um nano que tambem não fica barato mas que vou tentar manter o maior tempo possivel.
A ideia de construir uma sump era mais com a intenção de ganhar mais espaço no aquario para poder adicionar mais corais, porque neste momento já começa a ter falta de espaço e nas lojas é dificel encontrar frags de corais para nanos.  
O aquario maior virá com o seu tempo.
abraços





> ,
> 
> Se calhar o que vou escrever vai fumentar alguma discução mas aqui vai...
> 
> Com uma sump enorme podes ter o aquário mais pequeno do mundo se quiseres, a questão é, para que queres um aqua pequeno? O aqua é para ser visto, ser bonito, ter corais ou não, ter peixes de vários feitios e cores e toda uma fauna suficientemente capaz de suportar uma "vida fechada". Com esse aqua não vais conseguir nada disto, na minha opinião claro.
> 
> Essa sump, desculpa discordar Nuno, se fizer o que dizes também não vai ficar bem servido porque não tem espaço suficiente para colocar o material lá dentro ou fica mesmo muito à justa, penso que tb concordas. Agora acho que temos todos a mesma opinião que ele deveria ter um aqua bem maior...
> 
> Abraço
> António


não me leves a mal mas vou discordar contigo.
eu acho que com o nano ou um picoreef consegue-se criar aquarios de grande beleza, obviamente que se fica muito limitado em relação á fauna mas consegue-se criar aquarios muito agradaveis para a vista.
eu pelo menos estou a tentar isso com o meu, obviamente que em relação á fauna já está cheio apenas com 2 turbos, 1 eremita de patas vermelhas e 2 amboniensis e com estes 2 ultimos estou maravilhado vêm comer á minha mão e deram animação e vida ao nano.
em relação aos corais ainda vou adicionar mais alguns para compor o layout do nano.
Quanto a mudar para um aquario maior aí concordo contigo, mas infelizmente vai ter que esperar.
abraços







> Bom dia
> 
> Antes de mais, obrigado pelos elogios.
> Não queria assustar ninguém... e não me sai da cabeça a imagem do meu Gramma Loreto que entrou este fim-de-semana no aquário (é um peixe muito tímido e assustadiço que se enfia de seguida no seu buraco).
> 
> Acho que um nano-reef ou pico-reef devia ser o último estágio de evolução de um aquariofilista. Falo por mim.
> Tenho 1 sonho secreto de ter um pequeno nano, onde por trás (do projecto) existe toda uma quantidade enorme de truques para a sua manutenção. (Ex: COADAS, aquário grande com RV, mangues, sump com 'ondulação' para Redox ...).
> 
> Um aquário é um 'quadro vivo'. Digo mais, é um quadro vivo em duas frentes ou em duas vias como queiram.
> ...


olá Pedro
como sempre os teus comentários são 5 estrelas
eu sei que comecei ao contrário, deveria ter começado por um maior e depois com a experiencia passar para um mais pequeno mas como já disse atras a disponibilidade financeira não era muita.
mas por outro lado o que tenho aprendido com este vai-me dar mais confiança para montar um aquario maior e poupar-me de muitos dissabores proprios de um iniciante e de muitos euros.
abraços

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
agradeço a todos a vossa ajuda mas infelizmente fiquei na mesma, continuo sem saber como fazer a sump para o meu aquario  :yb620: .
As dimensões do nano são : 45(C)x25(L)x20(A)
quais os diametros dos tubos que tenho que usar
que capacidade tem que ter a bomba de retorno
e se é viavel ou não usar uma sump para o nano
se pudessem dar uma ajuda eu agradecia  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Tens armário?
Quais são as medidas interiores do armário?
Coloca aqui essa info, para te ajudarmos melhor. 
Se colocares essa info, faço-te um desenho.

A bomba de retorno poderá ter o dobro do caudal do aquário, ou seja, se o aquário tiver 50L, a bomba poderá ter 100L/h...
Ou então poderás ir para uma mais potente e assim evitavas bombas dentro do aquário...por exemplo: aquário de 100l, bomba de retorno com 20X mais caudal, ou seja, uma bomba de 2000L.
A nível de bombas de retorno podes ver as Eheim ou as Sicce.

A sump claro que é viável e aconselhável.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> Tens armário?
> Quais são as medidas interiores do armário?
> Coloca aqui essa info, para te ajudarmos melhor. 
> Se colocares essa info, faço-te um desenho.
> 
> A bomba de retorno poderá ter o dobro do caudal do aquário, ou seja, se o aquário tiver 50L, a bomba poderá ter 100L/h...
> Ou então poderás ir para uma mais potente e assim evitavas bombas dentro do aquário...por exemplo: aquário de 100l, bomba de retorno com 20X mais caudal, ou seja, uma bomba de 2000L.
> ...


 :Olá:  Pedro
as medidas do movel são de 50(C)x30(L)x30(A)
o aquario apenas tem 20 litros uteis de água
agradeço-te a tua ajuda  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Medidas interiores??



> as medidas do movel são de 50(C)x30(L)x30(A)


São estas de certeza?
Tens fotos do móvel?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde
> 
> Medidas interiores??
> 
> 
> São estas de certeza?
> Tens fotos do móvel?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


são as medidas interiores
fotos do movel não tenho
mas é como está em baixo
|--------|Tampo superior
|           |
|--------|Prateleira
|           |
|--------|Fundo
parte da frente é aberta

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Paulo, com altura de 30cm... com essa prateleira no meio... esquece a sump...

Por exemplo, o meu móvel tem como altura interior 66.5cm... e tem que ser assim ou maior, para colocação de escumador, reactor de kalk...

Se arranjares um móvel mais alto, óptimo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde
> 
> Paulo, com altura de 30cm... com essa prateleira no meio... esquece a sump...
> 
> Por exemplo, o meu móvel tem como altura interior 66.5cm... e tem que ser assim ou maior, para colocação de escumador, reactor de kalk...
> 
> Se arranjares um móvel mais alto, óptimo.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


desculpa mas eu expliquei-me mal os 30cm é a altura do fundo á prateleira que pode ser subida o movel tem 80cm de altura

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ok Paulo.
Com essas dimensões não há muito a fazer!
A tua sump será um aquário sem divisórias. Talvez com uma altura de 40-50cm. Talvez C28xL28xH50cm... o máximo possível em C e em L.
Penso que consigas colocar um escumador e uma bomba de retorno.
Não consegues mais nada, mas também não é preciso.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde
> 
> Ok Paulo.
> Com essas dimensões não há muito a fazer!
> A tua sump será um aquário sem divisórias. Talvez com uma altura de 40-50cm. Talvez C28xL28xH50cm... o máximo possível em C e em L.
> Penso que consigas colocar um escumador e uma bomba de retorno.
> Não consegues mais nada, mas também não é preciso.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


vamos supor que eu uso o exemplo que deste para a sump.
qual o diametro dos tubos que vou usar para levar a agua do aquario para a sump e vice versa?
qual a capacidade em litros que a bomba de retorno vai ter que ter?
e o mais dificel como é que faço para levar a agua do aquario para a sump?
desculpem tantas duvidas mas isto não é facil

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Paulo

Os tubos... depende...
Queres furar o aquário? onde? na parte lateral? na traseira? no fundo?
Não queres furar? Queres fazer uma coluna seca externa?
Já tens exemplos (fotos...) neste tópico.

Os furos eventualmente serão de 50mm para colocares os passa-muros...
As mangueiras neste caso serão à volta dos 32-40mm.
Mas não precisas de uma passa-muros com este diâmetro... há mais reduzidos, mas não sei os seus diâmetros... na minha mini-sump dos mangues (podes ver acima) uso passa-muros cuja furaçao é de 50mm.

A bomba de retorno, poderá ser 400-1000l/h... o teu aquário tem 20L x 20 = 400l/h... ou 20l x 50 = 1000l/h... 
20 é o factor multiplicativo normalmente usado
50 é o factor multiplicativo usado/pensado para SPS.
Assim dispensavas bombas dentro do aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde Paulo
> 
> Os tubos... depende...
> Queres furar o aquário? onde? na parte lateral? na traseira? no fundo?
> Não queres furar? Queres fazer uma coluna seca externa?
> Já tens exemplos (fotos...) neste tópico.
> 
> Os furos eventualmente serão de 50mm para colocares os passa-muros...
> As mangueiras neste caso serão à volta dos 32-40mm.
> ...


Agradeço-te a paciência que estás a ter comigo  :Coradoeolhos: 
furar o aquario está fora de questão pois já esta em funcionamento.
a ideia era fazer uma coluna seca externa mas uma das minhas duvidas é como faço para passar a água para a coluna seca.
a parte da bomba de retorno já está percebida  :SbOk: 
quando falas em dispensar as bombas de circulação entendo que te estás a referir á bomba de circulação correcto?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Paulo

Para a coluna seca, podes fazer como o Gil Miguel... uma coluna seca externa.
Tem a particularidade de:
- ser mais fácil a sua manutenção (ex: fugas de água)
- não ocupa espaço dentro do aquário







Paulo...
Bomba = 1 bomba de circulação
Bombas = >1 bomba de circulação...

Se comprares 1x SCWD tens correntes alternadas.
O SCWD liga-se à bomba de retorno.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde Paulo
> 
> Para a coluna seca, podes fazer como o Gil Miguel... uma coluna seca externa.
> Tem a particularidade de:
> - ser mais fácil a sua manutenção (ex: fugas de água)
> - não ocupa espaço dentro do aquário
> 
> Paulo...
> Bomba = 1 bomba de circulação
> ...


no exemplo que me deste o aquario foi cortado para a passagem da água para a coluna seca, haverá maneira de não ter que cortar o vidro?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podes sempre usar 1 overflow...

Bubbles-Shop.com

Bubbles-Shop.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde
> 
> Podes sempre usar 1 overflow...
> 
> Bubbles-Shop.com
> 
> Bubbles-Shop.com
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


já tinha visto estes overflows mas o 1º acho que é demasiado grande o via-me ocupar muito espaço no aquario o 2º acho que tem que se furar o aquario.
isto não está nada facil  :yb620: .

----------

